# Malt Loaf



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i used Malt Loaf today as my post work out carbs with a protine shake.

65g carbs

of which 22.5g sugars

7.4g protine

3g firbre

went down with the shake pretty well! can anyone more experienced tell me if this is a good thing to use? thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

A good thing in what way? You can neck cheesecake PWO if you want - it's not optimal and you'll probably get fat, but if you wanna do it...

What do you want us to say? It's obviously not optimal. And how long have you been bodybuilding? Is there a reason you can't spell protein?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

ive heard white bread is good, but thought the malt loaf contained sugar, which was good as it is fast acting, which is whats needed after a work out. maybe someone could sugest a better PWO food that i can take with my shake, if malt loaf is a poor thing to use?

apologies for spelling, i can spell, just dont always think when i type like that. been training for about 18 months, using free wieghts for about 8 of them. i never used to eat strait after the gym, just have a shake with very few carbs in, but i want to change that.

cheers


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just stick dextrose in your shake. Job done. I use a carbo mix of 40g dex, 40g maltodextrin, and 40g of corn flour, 50g of protein.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dextrose is also cheap as chips. Bulkpowders or myprotein, or if you surf around you can probably find it cheaper as it is a brewing ingredient too. I've seen it as low as £1.50 per kilo, at a brewing supplier, but can't remember the site, and can't be assed finding it for you. You'll have to do that yourself.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

as bigloe says...add dextrose or maltodextrin

or buy a recovery shake

but malt loaf tastes good...if your not getting fat...then go for your life...maybe an hour after your pwo shake...maybe have an ommlete with veg, malt loaf after

i cant spell either


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Didnt he sing Bat out of Hell ?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers for the help guys, jst done some reading on dextrose, interesting about the glycemic index and the fact it takes amino acids ect to cells... so much to learn my mind is brimming!

i usualy have a shake and carbs strait after then a small meal about an hour later with eggs or tuna, veg and some carbs. but will order some dextrose with my next order from MP. may also get some creatine having done some reading..

Thanks


----------

